# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Xin hỏi kinh nghiệm du lịch Tây Ninh tự túc?

## dauhalan

Có ai đi du lịch Tây Ninh chưa nhỉ? Chỉ mình ít *kinh nghiệm du lịch Tây Ninh tự túc* đi....Help me!!!!

----------


## thietht

Mình xin tư vấn cho bạn một số *kinh nghiệm du lịch Tây Ninh tự túc*: 

*- Về đi lại:*

Di chuyển

Bài này sẽ lấy Sài Gòn là điểm xuất phát. Ngoài ra, các bạn có thể tham khảo thông tin ở bến xe của mỗi tỉnh.

Bằng phương tiện công cộng

Bạn có thể mua vé tuyến Sài Gòn – Tây Ninh tại bến xe miền Đông. Giá vé dao động từ 60.000 – 100.000 đồng tùy chất lượng xe. Ngoài ra, có một tuyến xe bus đi chợ Mộc Bài - Thánh thất xuất phát từ bến xe bus chợ Bến Thành hàng ngày.

Bằng phương tiện cá nhân

Tây Ninh cách Sài Gòn 100km, quãng đường vừa đủ cho một chuyến phượt bằng xe máy trong ngày hay cuối tuần. Từ Sài Gòn có hai hướng đi Tây Ninh, một là từ ngã tư An Sương, hai là từ ngã ba Tân Vạn.

Lưu ý khi di chuyển bằng xe cá nhân là mang đầy đủ giấy tờ xe. Mang bao tay, khẩu trang, mắt kính, áo khoác để an toàn khi vận hành. Mang điện thoại có chức năng google map để tiện di chuyển.

*- Về chỗ ở:*

Có 3 phương án qua đêm tại Tây Ninh là cắm trại, ngủ nhà dân và thuê phòng. Mỗi phương án đều có điểm cộng và điểm trừ riêng nên tùy theo số lượng, tính chất chuyến đi mà lên phương án trước.

Một số khách sạn có thể gọi điện thoại trước khi đến là hách sạn Thanh Phong, khách sạn Hoà Bình, khách sạn Du lịch Công đoàn…

*- Về địa điểm tham quan:*

Danh thắng nổi tiếng nhất Tây Ninh là núi Bà Đen, ngọn núi gắn với truyền thuyết về người phụ nữ kiên trung và tiết hạnh. Có ba cách để chinh phục núi Bà Đen là đường bộ (hơn một giờ), cáp treo và hệ thống máng trượt. Trong quá trình chinh phục núi, bạn cũng đồng thời khám phá các hang như hang Heo, hang Sơn Tinh… Ngoài khám phá núi, bạn còn có dịp tham quan, vui chơi, mua sắm ở khu vực rộng lớn dưới chân núi.

Tòa Thánh Tây Ninh được xây dựng năm 1933, hoàn thành năm 1947 nhưng năm 1955 mới khánh thành. Điểm nhấn của tòa thánh là khu nội ô vườn hoa kiểng, rừng và ngôi tòa dài 140m, rộng 40m, có tam đài cao 36m, hiệp thiên dài (hai lầu chuông và trống) cao 25m, cửu trùng đài và bát quý đài cao 30m. Bên cạnh khu nội ô, bạn còn được chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp củaTrí Huệ Cung, Trí Giác Cung, và Vạn Pháp Cung…cũng thuộc tòa thánh.

Hồ Dầu Tiếng xanh biếc, sâu thẳm in bóng dãy núi Cậu sừng sững được chấm phá với những những hòn đảo nhỏ tạo nên một bức tranh thiên nhiên hùng vĩ. Bạn có thể chọn nhiều hình thức trải nghiệm như theo thuyền của dân địa phương ra hồ đánh cá, thả mình xuống trảng cỏ xanh mượt xen lẫn những cây hoa dại nhiều màu sắc, thưởng thức hải sản tươi sống, tham gia các trò chơi trên nước như thuyền buồm, xuồng máy tốc độ cao, lướt ván...;ay thực hiện chuyến hành trình lên núi Cậu, chiêm bái chùa Ông, thu vào tầm mắt khung cảnh tráng lệ của hồ hoặc đến thăm KDL Cần Nôm tuyệt đẹp, suốc Trúc thơ mộng.

Nằm cách thị xã Tây Ninh 64 km là căn cứ Trung ương cục - gọi tắt là R: Bộ phận đầu não chỉ đạo trực tiếp cách mạng miền Nam. R là vẻ đẹp yên bình của những mái nhà đơn sơ nép mình dưới tán lá, của những con đường mòn lốm đốm hoa, ríu rít tiếng chim song cũng đầy hoài niệm với vật dụng của những tên tuổi đã đi vào lịch sử cách mạng: Nguyễn Văn Linh, Nguyễn Chí Thanh, Phạm Hùng, Võ Văn Kiệt, Phan Văn Ðáng, Trần Nam Trung, Phạm Thái Bường... Ngoài ra, đến R, bạn còn có dịp ngả mình trong những mái lều dã chiến hay ngả lưng trên những chiếc võng dù, thưởng thức những món ăn được nấu bằng bếp Hoàng Cầm dung dị.

Buổi trưa ở rừng Chàng Riệc (khu rừng rộng trên 70 ha, nối với Campuchia) với tiếng chim hót, tiếng gió thổi, màu xanh ngan ngát của những tán lá, cái vững chắc của những thân cổ thụ nhiều năm tuổi mang đến cảm giác an tâm và thanh bình. Đâyy cũng là nơi lý tưởng cho những chuyến du ngoạn, trò chơi đối lửa trại hay thử thách lòng can đảm.

Ra đời những năm gần đây nhưng siêu thị miễn thuế Mộc Bài chiếm vị trí không nhỏ trong lòng du khách. Tuy hàng bán ở đây khá phong phú và giá rẻ, song việc mua sắm ở đây có khá nhiều điểm trừ. Đầu tiên là phải khai giấy tờ, trình chứng minh nhân dân, mỗi người chỉ mua được một lần và số tiền miễn thuế là 500.000 đồng, khá ít cho những món hàng hiệu hay đồ kim khí điện máy.

Ngoài ra, đến Tây Ninh, bạn đừng quên ghé thăm vườn quốc gia Lò Gò- Xa Mát, nơi chuyển tiếp giữa Tây Nguyên và Đông Nam bộ và KDL Long Điền Sơn mô phỏng công viên văn hóa Đầm Sen của Sài Gòn, KDL Ma Thiên Lãnh, vẻ đẹp trung du giữa đồng bằng.

*- Về đặc sản:* 

Tây Ninh có 4 đặc sản nổi tiếng là bánh tráng phơi sương, bánh canh thịt heo, muối tôm, mãng cầu Bà Đen (trái na).

*Lưu ý:* Bạn có thể đến Tây Ninh bất kỳ thời điểm nào trong năm. Nhưng thời gian nhộn nhịp nhất rơi vào hai dịp là rằm tháng giêng và rằm trung thu (có lễ hội).


Ngoài ra, để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về *du lịch Tây Ninh* click vào du lịch Tây Ninh - *du lich Tay Ninh*

Chúc bạn có một chuyến đi an toàn và vui vẻ!

----------


## yeudulich123

Chào bạn,
Mình xin chia sẻ với bạn một số kinh nghiệm du lịch Tây Ninh mà mình biết nhé:
Phượng tiện đi lại: Tây Ninh cách Sài gòn khoảng chừng 100km, bạn có thể đi xe máy (khoảng 3h) hoặc đi xe chất lượng cao khoảng 60.000 lượt tại bến xe Tây Ninh.
Chỗ ở: Khách sạn ở Tây ninh có rất nhiều, giá cả cũng tương đối. Bạn có thuê các nhà nghỉ ở ngày chân núi Bà Đen hoặc tại thị xã Tây Ninh. Bạn có thể tham khảo link sau Tour du lịch, đặt phòng khách sạn trực tuyến
Đặc sản Tây Ninh: Bánh canh Tràng Bàng, Bò tơ Tây ninh (khá ngon), bánh cuốn (thit hoặc cá), muối ớt Tây Ninh....
Điểm tham quan: Núi Bà Đen, bạn có thể đi cáp treo lên núi Khoảng 150.000 pax/khứ hồi. Bạn cũng có thể đi Máng trượt để lên núi nhé. Khi lên núi Bà Đen bạn nhớ tản bộ tham quan Động Thanh Long, Hang Gió, Chùa Hang... Sau đó bạn nhớ ghé Tòa thánh Tây Ninh nhé.. Một điểm bạn không nên bỏ qua khi đến TW Cục miền Nam.
Chúc bạn có chuyến đi vui vẻ và bổ ích nhé !
Bạn có thể liên hệ theo địa chỉ sau để được tư vấn về chương trình, giá cả…nhé.
 CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN FIDITOUR
129 Nguyễn Huệ, Quận 1, Tp.HCM, Việt Nam
Điện thoại: (+84 - 8) 3914 1414 (Ext : 276)  ||| Fax: (+84 - 8) 3914 1363
Ms. Linh 0915 465 429 
Skype: thuylinh.fidi
Website : Cong ty du lich Fiditour, tour du lich, du lich Viet Nam, khu du lich  // Tour du lịch, đặt phòng khách sạn trực tuyến

----------

